# Quality bow strings?



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm looking for recommendations on a good quality bow string. The string on my target bow is 2 years old now, and has stretched quite a bit. What are you 3D and paper target shooters using on your rigs? TIA.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Catfish customs located here in MI when I do go custom. Quality stuff.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I am not a competitive paper or 3D shooter. I shoot mainly for hunting and for fun. 
I have ordered bowstrings form Americas Best Bowstrings in the past, and they worked well for my needs. 3 grades to choose from...
<----<<<


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Assuming you shoot a compound? Vapor Trail, Twisted "X", Mike at Catfish Customs, JBK. All are outstanding choices. Every reputable builder uses multiple materials and will build to your specifications, they do however have their favorites as well. I've used or installed all but JBK. Currently using Twisted "X" three seasons and nothing has moved, strongly considering Mike just to keep it local. If they are good enough for the DOC they are good enough for anyone! Do the cables too


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I shoot both compound, and traditional, but I was talking about my compound bow. I must have missed that info in my original post. Thank you. And I will be ordering a full set, strings and cables. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I build my own. For the past few years I’ve been using mostly BCY X material.
View attachment 362817


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

X has been discontinued but many builders still have stock. I’m running Fury currently. The latest version of X is better, hard to improve but it is and then there is Rampage. Don’t get caught up too much in material it’s the builder that makes or breaks the deal. BCY colors seem to be brighter than Brownells one to one. The new materials shoot a little softer too. 452x does fuzz up a bit easier but proper maintenance fixes that.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Cedar Hill Archery, Bow String Depot or Extreme Bowstrings... Used All of these...

Newaygo1


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I went with Rogue strings. Several people recommended them at the range. Hopefully they will be installed today, and I'll have my bow back.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

spot shooter archery one day turn over holly Mi


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

jsbowman said:


> I went with Rogue strings. Several people recommended them at the range. Hopefully they will be installed today, and I'll have my bow back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I put a set of the R19's on my bow in October and have about 7000 shot's on them right now, and they haven't moved a bit. I've only waxed them once and they still look new. You should be happy with yours, they are a good choice.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Golden Arrow II said:


> I put a set of the R19's on my bow in October and have about 7000 shot's on them right now, and they haven't moved a bit. I've only waxed them once and they still look new. You should be happy with yours, they are a good choice.


Thanks. I think I might have 10 shots with the new string so far, but that will be changing on Friday. Gotta get it all sighted back in, and hopefully be able to use it for leagues on Sunday. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

